# Orc idea



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been wanting to paint an Orc since the new codex came out (Along with some great models) I came across this in some of my old files (Really old in this case as I drew this in math class in high school) and I thought that this might be a cool sculpt. 











I'm not sure what he could be used for..., any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

What? That would make a great model. Perfect for any unit champion or boss/nob.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

preaty good


----------



## Lore-Colten (Mar 28, 2008)

wow, maybe a grot who looted a an orc boss slaver? (no insult to your drawing) *yes i was kidding*


----------

